# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  A Challenge For You

## Jeff777

The dream views podcast team is rapidly picking up popularity.  Howabout some of you skilled digital michaelangelo's create the team some logos (incorporating the DV times new roman style and the artwork below)?





Thanks guys.   ::content::

----------


## Banana

i will try to get something created today or tomorrow(i stayed home today cause i feel shitty)

----------


## Jeff777

> i will try to get something created today or tomorrow(i stayed home today cause i feel shitty)



Aww, sorry to hear that Eric.  Thanks.   :smiley:

----------


## itschemistry

sounds fuuun

----------


## itschemistry



----------


## Jeff777

Looks good IC!  ::goodjob::

----------


## C911

I didnt even know this thread existed.

wow, thanks guys

----------


## itschemistry

> Looks good IC!



thankies. do you want me to change anything?

----------


## Jeff777

> thankies. do you want me to change anything?



Hm, howabout creating a button for the team?  Using the same pics from above?

----------


## itschemistry

> Hm, howabout creating a button for the team?  Using the same pics from above?




what is button?

----------

